# FREE/PAID: Bestinbets



## bestinbets (May 5, 2014)

It is our pleasure to welcome you in our soccer betting portal. Bestinbets is a premium sports betting advisory service that secures you a professional, trusted and reliable betting analyzes and tips everyday. We provide free and paid betting tips and picks in Asian handicap odds for the vast majority of sports. Our company delivers the platinum tips all around the world at the most affordable prices on all the betting markets with great odds. We can give you the key to success by following our services!


----------



## bestinbets (May 5, 2014)

Hi

1st
Match: Slovan Liberec U21 - Teplice U21
Pick: 1(-1 AH)
Odd: 1.80

2nd Match: Steaua Bucuresti - Corona Brasov
Pick: Over 3.25
Odd: 1.83

Good Luck!!!

bestinbets.com


----------



## bestinbets (May 8, 2014)

*Hi

Free Match: Brasov - Corona Brasov
Pick: 1(-1.75)
Odd: 1.80

Best Regards: bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (May 17, 2014)

*Hi

Paid Match: Concordia - Botosani
Pick: 1
Odd: 1.80

Best Regards: bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (May 19, 2014)

*Paid Tip !!!

Match: FK Pardubice (U21) - Pribram (U21)
Pick: 2(-1.5)
Odd: 2.00

Best Regards!!! 

bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 14, 2014)

*Paid Tip!!!*

*Date: *2014/8/14 17:00
*Event: Kochani W - Medyk Konin W*
*Prediction: 2(-6)*
*Odds:* 1.8
*Stake:* 10/10
*Bookmaker:* Bet365

*Best Regards!!!

bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 15, 2014)

*Free Tips!!!
Feyenoord - Heerenveen 1 (1.45)
Telstar - Roda 2 (1.62)

Best Regards!!!

bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 16, 2014)

*Free Tips!!!

17:30 Astra - CSMS Iasi 1(-1) 1.50
17:00 Paris SG - Bastia 1(-2) 1.80 
13:45 Manchester United - Swansea 1(-1) 1.60

Best Regards!!!

bestinbets.com *


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 19, 2014)

*Paid Tip!!!

Date: *2014/8/20 00:00
*Event: Jamaica W - Puerto Rico W*
*Prediction: 1(-3)*
*Odds:* 1.9
*Stake:* 10/10
*Bookmaker:* Bet365

*Best Regards:
Bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 20, 2014)

*Paid Tip!!!

Date: *2014/8/20 19:30
*Event: Eskilstuna City - Orebro*
*Prediction: 2(-2)*
*Odds:* 1.75
*Stake:* 10/10
*Bookmaker:* Bet365

*Best Regards:
Bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 21, 2014)

*Free Tip!!!*

*Date:* 2014/8/21 21:15
*Event:* Rijeka - Sheriff Tiraspol
*Prediction:* 1
*Odds:* 1.50
*Percentage:* 99%

*For more Free and Paid tips check bestinbets.com

Best Regards!!!*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 24, 2014)

*Free Tip!!!*

*Date:* 2014/8/24 17:00
*Event:* Sunderland - Manchester United
*Prediction:* 2
*Odds:* 1.75
*Percentage:* 99%

*For more Free and Paid tips check www.bestinbets.com

Best Regards!!!*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 26, 2014)

*Free Tip!!!*

*Date:* 2014/8/26 20:45
*Event:* BATE - Slovan Bratislava
*Prediction:* 1
*Odds:* 1.80
*Percentage:* 99%

*Best Regards*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 30, 2014)

*Free Tip!!!*

*Date:* 2014/8/30 13:45
*Event:* Burnley - Manchester United
*Prediction:* 2
*Odds:* 1.62
*Percentage:* 99%

*For more Free and Paid tips check **bestinbets.com**

Best Regards!!!*


----------



## bestinbets (Sep 16, 2014)

*Free Tip!!!*

*Date:* 2014/9/16 20:45
*Event:* Galatasaray - Anderlecht
*Prediction:* 1
*Odds:* 1.75
*Percentage:* 98%

*For more Free and Paid tips check www.bestinbets.com

Best Regards!!!*


----------

